# lucky day..get zapped by lightning and a limit of eyes....



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Read the forcast this AM and they say nasty storms at 3pm.. i get on the water at 9 an figured that gave me plenty of time to find some fish.. same program as labor day. trolled shad raps at 2-3mph in 4-8 fow.. got the first good eye 20" and with storms coming i tossed him back(didnt think i was going to catch many) Then the storm gets nasty.. i'm hiding near a tree line, dropped anchor and hid underneath my console.. As the storm is blowing past i see a flash of light right next me in the trees and my arm buzzed and a spark jumped from my tongue to the roof of my mouth...i sat there wondering if this was what if felt like to be dead... storms blew over in another minute or so and i made a few phone calls incase i croaked over the next couple minutes... cleaned the crap outta my pants and went back after the fish.
the storm got em going.. 22".. livewell... 21" livewell, 19" livewell... finished out with 3 right at 15 and 16"
caught well over 15 channel cats from 12-20" 
a few crappies and some pesky bluegill that like to eat shad raps.

big girls are balled up with fat and have little eggsacks right now










this makes 5 F.O. eyes outta this lake in the last couple weeks.. not counting some fish that have come loose.

BE CAREFUL OUT THERE GUYS! i was far from the boat dock and running on my 9.9 solely while working out the bugs on my big motor.. today couldve been muuuch worse.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

p.s.

and no i wont say what lake it is but Ive found these fish by exploring and taking some skunks in stride in the process..
GET OUT THERE AND GET EM!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

93stratosfishnski said:


> p.s.
> 
> and no i wont say what lake it is but Ive found these fish by exploring (AND GETTING TIPS FROM OTHER MEMBERS) and taking some skunks in stride in the process..
> GET OUT THERE AND GET EM!


Fixed.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Also AJ is about 6'6" so he's more likely to be struck 

Glad you're OK, and nice eyes!


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

i removed this to tidy up the thread, not to pretend I wasn't an being an *******. i was.

my original jerk words are immortalized by being quoted by ogf'ers below if anyone is interested.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

freshwater_newb said:


> before y'all crucify me, I just wanna point out that this forum is called:
> 
> Ohio Game Fishing Community > Ohio Fishing Reports > Central Ohio Fishing Reports >
> 
> ...



Rig - shad raps
Conditions- right after a storm
technique- trolling 2-3 mph in 4-8 FOW


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Back to you 93...... Nice fish and glad your healthy (I hope).


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

NIIIICCCEEE!!!!! Way to go Stratos! I would have taken a small jolt for those! Planning on heading out all day Friday, I know the front supposed to move through but I already scheduled the day off last week with intentions of fishing all day! Gonna be on the water at day break and were packing a lunch to make it a full day, gotta find something biting somewhere if your poles in the water all day long! Congrats again!!!

Linebacker43


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry freshwater newb I was using diawa line counters on shirmano steelhead 8.5 rods. Power pro 30lb I weigh apprix 185 was wearing black shorts with a cutoff tshirt on... I think the key to.my presentation was my new addidas sandals.........chrome black sr5s....they will catch a fish anywhere..I have used this pattern in alum, buckeye, indian, griggs, oshay... anywhere there are eyeballs.... like I said get out and go after em..


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I agree with big Joshy everything was there in the original post!!! That being said I'm going to go out and get a pair of those Adidas sandals! Can I get a style and color? lol . My presentation has been a little off!


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

93stratosfishnski said:


> Sorry freshwater newb I was using diawa line counters on shirmano steelhead 8.5 rods. Power pro 30lb I weigh apprix 185 was wearing black shorts with a cutoff tshirt on... I think the key to.my presentation was my new addidas sandals.........chrome black sr5s....they will catch a fish anywhere..I have used this pattern in alum, buckeye, indian, griggs, oshay... anywhere there are eyeballs.... like I said get out and go after em..


I think he is was just upset because you did not specify the lake. Nice fish! I'm going out today to purchase some new adidas sandals. Can you give me the model# on those and size so I get the right ones. hahaha


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Kayak you beat me too it.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheeeese '93'... sounds like you were too close for comfort for sure. I once got "hit" like that on Indian, knocked my radio out on the boat, nothing but static on it until the hour drive home and then it worked perfect again. Makes me a little less likely to fish when a storm is nearing but for eyes there's never a better time as you just proved. By the way I didn't get how many eyelets are on the rods you were using in that factless post. Good fishin and good eats!


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

sorry 93stratosfishnski
long day+booze+after midnight = me being a jerk

i crossed the line between being sarcastic and funny to being just wrong


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> Rig - shad raps
> Conditions- right after a storm
> technique- trolling 2-3 mph in 4-8 FOW


God I love that "right after a storm" bite! That and during the storm(sans lightning) are some of my fav times to fish.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

freshwater_newb said:


> sorry 93stratosfishnski
> long day+booze+after midnight = me being a jerk
> 
> i crossed the line between being sarcastic and funny to being just wrong


you had to go and apologize, making me feel bad about my post haha...all in good fun


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

filming lightning is like fishing


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

93stratosfishnski said:


> Sorry freshwater newb I was using diawa line counters on shirmano steelhead 8.5 rods. Power pro 30lb I weigh apprix 185 was wearing black shorts with a cutoff tshirt on... I think the key to.my presentation was my new addidas sandals.........chrome black sr5s....they will catch a fish anywhere..I have used this pattern in alum, buckeye, indian, griggs, oshay... anywhere there are eyeballs.... like I said get out and go after em..


DUDE, you still leaving out the most useful piece of info.. How long in the McDonald's drive through that morning?? Less than last time I hope!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Im officially boycotting mcdonalds......except chipotle


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

This is by far no surprise to me! I have witnessed fishing in a lightening storm and thought it was a little too close for me..


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

ying6 said:


> This is by far no surprise to me! I have witnessed fishing in a lightening storm and thought it was a little too close for me..


I said I would take you back to the ramp...lolol


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

All I can say is; "I told you (and Troy) so."


----------



## gitarzan (Feb 19, 2012)

93stratosfishnski said:


> As the storm is blowing past i see a flash of light right next me in the trees and my arm buzzed and a spark jumped from my tongue to the roof of my mouth...i sat there wondering if this was what if felt like to be dead... storms blew over in another minute or so and i made a few phone calls incase i croaked over the next couple minutes... cleaned the crap outta my pants ...


I think someone needs to play the lottery.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice s-eyes 93strat but think safety!! 

can you elab. on the trolling methods? length of line out/leader material.
are you paralelling the shore or crossing the bars?

i was trying a program like that with vibee's and walleye runners last week looking for crappie and my dang overheat alarm went off on my 150YAM.
put an end to that idea....engine seemed fine after though(t-stat may have stuck for a minute?)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice nice fish. And man be more carefull. We gotta alot of fishing to do this fall to get that. 10Lber!

And on the hole post editing/quote, thisonebis all derek,he gets all the credit imo! Way to hammer good eyes during. Harsh times man!!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> nice s-eyes 93strat but think safety!!
> 
> can you elab. on the trolling methods? length of line out/leader material.
> are you paralelling the shore or crossing the bars?
> ...


To troll that shallow sometimes I have 30/60 ft back. I use straight power pro 30/lb strength no leader. Usually flats with some rocks on them with the deeper water near by. Was doing a lot of s turns and figure 8s as the speed up/slow down was triggering them...woulda caught more eyes but them darn cats love a crank floating to the top


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

By the way good report. There are a lot of eyes heating up in shallow water. If you know of a place with a lot of shallow water your chances go up. If you have to fish humps to get shallow water you need to be more precise. That should help people with the types of lakes and where to fish. Crank baits are good right now and when cooler temperatures show on the lakes I tend to slow down. Swimbaits help with that presentation. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

for those interested..see said addidas


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

they look good, and the addidas do two  ps are they lucky ?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Strat way to go but you forgot to mention you were texting and calling me during the fishing trip. Very important part of the outing that we would not want left out so someone thinks your hiding important stuff. You bragger you. Like the new FRO HAIRDO you have by the way.


----------

